# What is she??



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

This stray dog just showed up at my aunts the other day. She is going to put an ad in the paper to hopefully find it's owners, but it looks like the dog was just dropped off. Anyways, we think she looks a tad pitbull-ey with her head, my grandpa thinks she's got greyhound in her because she's tihn (plus look at her legs and tail) and she seems to quite obviously look black lab, but if she is a pit greyhound cross maybe she's got no black lab in her, so anyways...any guesses?

Her big ol' head









Her body


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

And a cute one of her and Daisy.









I know the pictures aren't that great but I was having a hard time keeping her away from me. She is about 6 months-1 year. She is fairly well behaved, a nice dog. Any ideas on what she may be? I think we've got it targeted at the black lab/pit/greyhound...any mix of those or just a skinny pure bred lab. Thanks.


----------



## Jen_B (Feb 18, 2007)

She does look as though she has quite a bit of lab in her...hope she finds her home.


----------



## opossum (Feb 20, 2007)

From those pics she looks mostly Lab to me - starving lab that is. Bless y'all for taking her in.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

lab and maybe some pitbull? I dunno but me likes. lol


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

My guess would be lab mix too. She doesn't look much like a pit, but she could be. What a cutie! If no one responds to your add are you going to keep her?


----------



## DOBERMAN_07 (Jan 17, 2007)

Body of a Doberman...


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks all. I really took a liking to her. She's a fun dog, and a sweety. It's too bad someone lost her, or dropped her off or whatever. I think she is very thin too & mainly lab, and hopefully she will start to beef up. 

CrzyBrit-if no one claims her I don't really know what will happen to her. As soft as my aunt is for animals she will probably keep her. I have moved on and don't live with my aunt & uncle any more (I just lived there two years will attending a community college) so I may take her. But I don't know right now because my aunt has another dog that I also have my name on. And if I did get both dogs I would want to buy a pick-up and I'm at the point right now of seriously considering selling my horse for a few reasons, and I would need to find a place that allowed dogs. Plus I'm in college, just 4 terms (1 year plust this spring term) left-YESS!!! and many people think that I shouldn't have a dog at all, but I have the time/motivation/desire to have a dog or two around and they would never be negleted...so I'm kind of torn and don't really know what do to. Sorry that got long, this dog won't be sent to the pound or put in a bad home though if it's owners aren't found. If I can't get her she will more than likely stay at my aunts.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

RopingBarrels said:


> Thanks all. I really took a liking to her. She's a fun dog, and a sweety. It's too bad someone lost her, or dropped her off or whatever. I think she is very thin too & mainly lab, and hopefully she will start to beef up.
> 
> CrzyBrit-if no one claims her I don't really know what will happen to her. As soft as my aunt is for animals she will probably keep her. I have moved on and don't live with my aunt & uncle any more (I just lived there two years will attending a community college) so I may take her. But I don't know right now because my aunt has another dog that I also have my name on. And if I did get both dogs I would want to buy a pick-up and I'm at the point right now of seriously considering selling my horse for a few reasons, and I would need to find a place that allowed dogs. Plus I'm in college, just 4 terms (1 year plust this spring term) left-YESS!!! and many people think that I shouldn't have a dog at all, but I have the time/motivation/desire to have a dog or two around and they would never be negleted...so I'm kind of torn and don't really know what do to. Sorry that got long, this dog won't be sent to the pound or put in a bad home though if it's owners aren't found. If I can't get her she will more than likely stay at my aunts.



That's fantastic! And great to know she won't go to the pound! What sweet people your aunt are! I know a lot of people don't think college students should have pets, but I really think it depends on the person. If someone knows a lot about dogs and cares enough to take the responsibility and desire to take care of a dog then by all means! I am also a college student and yes I don't go out as much as most because I have a dog, but I chose that I wouldn't change it for anything. When I am not working (I'm actually doing online classes now) I am with my dog. I think as long as you are willing to make the time to take care of your dog, it's fantastic...also there's a lot of people who aren't in school or work and still don't care for their dogs! Anyway let us know what happens!  Good luck!


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

RopingBarrels said:


> This stray dog ...any guesses?


Maybe a bit late, but she reminds me SOOO much of our lab cross when we first got her. She had been straying and starving and looked very thin like this girlie. She's 8 now, and a normal lab shape (putting on a bit of beef...  ). I don't know what she's crossed with, if anything. She's a bit short to be purebred lab and sometimes holds her ears a bit "staffie-ish".


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

You're not late at all. Just does look very much lab, but like you said her ears...adn I think her tail aren't so labish. She may be short, but she still is young and that yellow lab is shorter and full grown. She's the English type though, which are more short and stout. This black one though seems to leggey and thinner built to be the English lab.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

She looks mostly lab to me. i dont see any pitbull


----------



## spanker (Feb 20, 2007)

*i would say she is a pitbull x lab*

ive got a rescue dog she is a staffi x pitbull and ive never had such a loyal and happy dog in my life its like she knows i was rescueing her and sometimes i had 2 rub cream in her foot and it really hurt cus it was sore but she never atempted to bite you should keep her cus u wont ever find a better dog than a rescue dog


----------



## Violetdogs (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's my vote for you to keep her----I too, take on line classes, and to tell you the truth I can't imagine what it would be like if they weren't faithfully laying beside me or in my lap while I'm in my on line class. They help me feel comfortable and able to relax and get through the on line class. I'm taking on line because I don't want to leave them home if I were to take actual classroom classes. Don't think my grades would be as good! I just finish my work for tonight in my law class, (less than 2 weeks left to go!). Thought I would look here on the dog forums and see what's going on before I call it a night. You should keep her (and/or your Aunt). She looks like she fit right in with your other dog. She definitely has been hungry for awhile, with her ribs showing. Bless you and your aunt for taking her in.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope the dogs aren't in an outside pen like that all of the time....or even most of the time. Or for long periods of time.


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Cassie Nova said:


> I hope the dogs aren't in an outside pen like that all of the time....or even most of the time. Or for long periods of time.


Actually they are...and I don't see anything wrong with it. They are very well taken care of dogs and happy as can be. Obviously all 7 of those big dogs can't be in the house. It's very mild around here and most people I've known my whole life keep dogs outside all the time. They are kenneled because they are working dogs-which is also what a lot of poeple do around here. They have the kennels and then a big run, that is dirt, so they can get exercise and stuff. They are also get let out DAILY to be ran and go play and sniff around and stuff. If they were out without someone with them they would be all over the place, get ran over, and have the cows all over the country side. The older border collie and the lab have been left out of the kennel but are anxious and unhappy until they get put back in. Sorry if it and/or I offend you, but that's just the way it is. They have very nice dog houses with hay in them for when it's cold and a swimming pool and trees that shade them and a mister for when it is summer time.

ETA: They aren't pictured at all, but there are 5 border collies out there as well. One is trying to be sold and if I get a place that allows dogs I'm taking the black one and one of the border collies, but when you have that many dogs you just can't have them inside. They have plenty of room and all get along and have each other to cuddle with and stuff for when it's cold. We aren't crazy dog breeders or anything either. But really, trust me...they are completely healthy and happy to be living in that kennel, as it is kept clean and warm or cool for them.


----------



## ilovephil (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks like a great dane cross dobe cross lab


post the doggies pic on here for more input theyre great here:

***unauthorized advertisement***


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I would say a very skiinie Lab. Have you found her owners yet?


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

No owners yet...it's been about two weeks. Her ad hasn't been in the paper for too long though, and we really think that she was just dropped off. If so I'm super excited to get her myself this summer, when I move and hopefully find a place that allows dogs.


----------



## LoLeCo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Have you considered?*

If you live in area with lots of cattle as we do, have you considered the possibilty that she might be a catahoula/lab cross? Is the dog solid black? I cant tell from the pics, her feet look like they have a bit of color. I have a catahoula/german shepherd mix that is almost as lean as a greyhound which is what catahoulas are reportedly descended from. I have pis of her if you would like to see them. 

Lori


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

That would be great to see a picture. I've never thought of Cat in her, though she does kind of look like she could possibly have some in her. There are a lot of cattle around the area and ranchers, but I'm not sure if anyone has Catahoulas. Interesting thought though.


----------



## LoLeCo (Mar 5, 2007)

*Catahoula German Shepherd mix*










and her site is here with more pics. http://www.dogster.com/dogs/492210


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you. She is very cute! Oh, and that black dog is solid black, besides an ity, bity white on her chest. That pic that looks like her feet our colored is from the sun.


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay, not trying to start anything....but....why do you have so many dogs if they can't ALL live inside? I know people who have 6-10 dogs, they all live in a small home and are never left outside unattended. Personally, I would die without my dogs in the house because I'd miss them too much.


----------



## RopingBarrels (Feb 8, 2007)

No fight will be started.  But, even if there was only one dog it wouldn't be allowed in. It's not the size of the house, or the number of dogs, it's the fact that the house is nice and kept clean and there are just no pets in the house period (besides the minpin). Like I said, the dogs are happy with their lifestyle. There was a time when they weren't kenneled at all times, mainly just at night, but one of the border collie puppies ran into the road and got hit by a car and that put an immediate end to that. After she got hit dogs started coming out of the woodworks, it seemed that all the sudden everyone had a border collie they wanted my aunt to take. Two of them have just been place in other homes, the black lab is a stray that I will more htan likely be taking, so they will only be down to 4 big dogs, but they will still be kept outdoors. These dogs adore us and are perfectly content to be outside animals.


----------



## PureBred1 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Lab*

I would agree with the lab, but her face is long and maybe I'm wrong and going way out there, but might she have some greyhound in her? 

We were fostering a Greyhound/Retriever who looked somewhat like that. Other than the long fur and yellow coat. She had the same featured though.

I have five, but I live on a large plot of land. The dogs have more than enough room to run and get thier exercise (and by herded by Riley, haha). I understand that you aren't trying to start an argument- but I can see your point. There are indeed people who live in tiny appartments in the city with the same amount of dogs as me. I think that's kind of well, absurd, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## shtihl (Mar 19, 2007)

*she is...*



RopingBarrels said:


> This stray dog just showed up at my aunts the other day. She is going to put an ad in the paper to hopefully find it's owners, but it looks like the dog was just dropped off. Anyways, we think she looks a tad pitbull-ey with her head, my grandpa thinks she's got greyhound in her because she's tihn (plus look at her legs and tail) and she seems to quite obviously look black lab, but if she is a pit greyhound cross maybe she's got no black lab in her, so anyways...any guesses?



she is cute mixed with lovable with perhaps a bit of endearing in her. i am glad that she has found a home where whe can get the love and care she needs and the other dog prolley likes the company


----------

